# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Quickbooks Journey

## AmithS

Hi All,

So I decided to go the QuickBooks Premier route.

So far so good and pretty easy to use from a few YouTube tutorials.

I will use this thread to keep all my questions in one place for easy reference.

First Q - not really QuickBooks related - should sales platform transaction fees e.g. Amazon, eBay, BidorBuy etc... be expenses or cost of goods sold?

Thanks,

----------

Mike C (09-Oct-18)

----------


## Andromeda

Hi

If it is a direct cost cost for the acquisition of a sale item, then it should be treated as part of the cost price of goods sold, or included as a cost of inventory if inventory is kept.

Otherwise it is an expense.

----------

AmithS (09-Oct-18)

----------


## AmithS

So my next question is on reports...

I have my windows regional setting to use . in number formats and not , e.g. my numbers look like R2 123.34 and not R2,123.34

Problem is when exporting to excel quickbooks exports with the , even though it does not display this way in quickbooks. Excel then does not recognise the number format because of the , and all the figures are basically incorrect

Is there a way to get quickbooks to export the reports without the , between the thousands so all the figures calculate correctly in Excel without me having to manually get all the formats correct.

Hope this makes sense...

----------


## AmithS

Update:  The , is actually not the problem.  When Quickbooks exports numbers larger than 999 it leaves a space between the thousand figure which makes it unrecognisable by Excel and requires the space to be removed from each number.

So instead of showing as R2345.22 the way Excel would recognise it - the numbers are exported as R2 345.22 which Excel does not recognise...

----------


## AmithS

Update: Finally got the reports to work correctly without me having to alter the Excel file.

Now next issue that I really need assistance on (Quickbooks support has not been much help here)

I cannot get the Quickbooks PDF driver to work - this is the integrated\built-in pdf driver that Quickbooks uses to send out invoices etc... (ABS PDF Driver v400)

Comes up with the following error when trying to print "Activation Error - Printer not activated, error code -30"

Any help appreciated as I tried all sorts of fixes from searching the net with no luck...

----------


## Andromeda

What version of Windows are you using?

Also, just to be sure, when in an invoicing screen, click on email button and tell me what happens.

Also, when in an invoice, click on File, Save as pdf and tell me what happens.

----------


## Andromeda

Have a look at this solution

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Andromeda, will have a look and let you know the outcome.

----------


## AmithS

Hi Andromeda,

So I setup sending emails and tested out the items asked above,
I can save and email invoices in pdf...

So the question I have is can I ignore the error on the pdf driver supplied with QuickBooks...
(The error occurs when I try printing to the driver directly like one would to a normal printer - I did this just to test the driver and it didn't work\gave the error) or maybe is it that the driver only works\integrates with Quickbooks and cannot be printed to as a standalone printer directly...

----------


## Andromeda

Hi 

Yes, you normally can't print directly with the driver, it does only work with Quickbooks. It's real role is to generate a pdf file that you either use in the email function, or one where you save a document or report to a folder.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Andromeda, I would think that the support staff would ask the questions you did above as a troubleshooting process... Anyways at least its sorted.

Do you know if its possible to change \ set the from name displayed when emails are sent from QuickBooks. At the moment it uses just the first part of the email address.

e.g. abc@xyz.co.za - name shows as abc

Can this be changed \ set to show e.g. abc plumbers?

----------


## SoTrue

> Update: Finally got the reports to work correctly without me having to alter the Excel file.
> 
> Now next issue that I really need assistance on (Quickbooks support has not been much help here)
> 
> I cannot get the Quickbooks PDF driver to work - this is the integrated\built-in pdf driver that Quickbooks uses to send out invoices etc... (ABS PDF Driver v400)
> 
> Comes up with the following error when trying to print "Activation Error - Printer not activated, error code -30"
> 
> Any help appreciated as I tried all sorts of fixes from searching the net with no luck...


Hi AmithS, how did you manage to solve the export to Excel problem?

----------


## Andromeda

> Thanks Andromeda, I would think that the support staff would ask the questions you did above as a troubleshooting process... Anyways at least its sorted.
> 
> Do you know if its possible to change \ set the from name displayed when emails are sent from QuickBooks. At the moment it uses just the first part of the email address.
> 
> e.g. abc@xyz.co.za - name shows as abc
> 
> Can this be changed \ set to show e.g. abc plumbers?


Go Preferences
Send Forms
Then select the Tab Company Preferences
At the dropdown box Show, make sure Invoices is selected.

You can either edit the default profile or make a new one. To edit the existing one, highlight the default and then click edit. The Insert Field button at the right bottom enables different fields. 

At the end of the day you should be able to produce a populated text message that satisfies your wishes.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Andromeda, I will try it out

----------


## AmithS

Hi SoTrue, I adjusted the number formatting in the Windows regional settings (the settings that apply to all software used on your pc)

Essentially I made the number separator to separate 1000's set to , so instead of QBs exporting with a space between thousands it exports with a , between thousands which excel recognises.

Hope this makes sense...

----------


## SoTrue

> Hi SoTrue, I adjusted the number formatting in the Windows regional settings (the settings that apply to all software used on your pc)
> 
> Essentially I made the number separator to separate 1000's set to , so instead of QBs exporting with a space between thousands it exports with a , between thousands which excel recognises.
> 
> Hope this makes sense...


Hi AmithS

Yes, it makes sense, I'll do that.  However, I prefer displaying amounts with the space as a separator.  I suppose I can still format the numbers in Excel.

Thanks

----------


## AmithS

I also prefer the spaces, always formatted my numbers that way.

Its the only way I could find to use the exported file directly from QBs without having to remove each space to get the numbers to automatically calculate.

Maybe someone else has a solution? QBs support was also no help...

----------


## AmithS

So my next question is around cost of goods sold (chart of accounts setup) specifically in Quickbooks,

Example
* You purchase and pay for 10 apples for R100 each at a total of R1000 in January 2020
* You use a different supplier to collect and deliver the apples to your store at a total cost of R500 paid for in February when your apples are ready
* Essentially you have 2 invoices and they are paid for in 2 different months from 2 different suppliers
* The apples make up 2/3 of the total cost to get the apples to your store and the transport makes up 1/3

Scenario 1
* The apples are entered as COGS into Quickbooks and paid for in January - These are physical stock items in quickbooks as you keep track of the inventory
* The transport is entered as COGS into Quickbooks and paid for in February - This is entered into quickbooks as other charges as it is not a stock item and inventory tracking is not required

Scenario 2
* Exactly the same as Scenario 1 except that the transport is entered as an expense and not COGS

How this looks from an accounting perspective \ Quickbooks for both Scenario 1 & 2
* The transport shows on the income statement\management accounts for the month of February in full R500 as an expense as it is classified as other charges and contributes to the months profit\loss
* The apples on the other hand only show up as a COGS in the month that it was sold as it is an inventory item - so if you sell 1 apple a month you will have a COGS from March to December of R100 contributing to your profit\loss for the particular month

So my question is basically,
Should the transport be a COGS or an Expense 
* As a COGS it skews the Gross Profit figures for the individual months as the transport costs are all taken into consideration in 1 month February
* As an Expense the figures don't change however it does not skew the Gross Profit as such however the transport is then not taken into consideration in the COGS \ Gross Profit calculation

Your input is highly appreciated on how to handle the above or maybe how to input this differently into Quickbooks. Or maybe I just got it wrong and the transport is an expense?

A very very long post I know, just trying to explain it as best as possible...

Thanks hope this makes sense!

----------


## Andromeda

Transport inwards in that example, especially if material, is a cost of sale and is also part of the stock value at the end of any reporting period.

Quickbooks is elegant at dealing with it. 

Have a look at the Help data for a Group Item. Bear in mind unit of sale and then explore the possibilities...

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Andromeda, I think I understand what you explaining... Take the transport cost divided by number of units and add this to the apples\material as a group inventory item.

Did a quick read.  Will read up abit more and see what I can come up with...

----------


## AmithS

Another related Q for my understanding.  Say everything is done correctly and as per the law etc in capturing all data... is the profit & loss statement that QuickBooks generates essentially the same figures that will be submitted to SARS as the companies annual return?

What I am getting at is even though you may have R100 worth of stock remaining from the previous FY which was paid for in full in the previous FY... This R100 will contribute to the now current years FY? in terms of tax returns?

----------


## AmithS

> Transport inwards in that example, especially if material, is a cost of sale and is also part of the stock value at the end of any reporting period.
> 
> Quickbooks is elegant at dealing with it. 
> 
> Have a look at the Help data for a Group Item. Bear in mind unit of sale and then explore the possibilities...


I did abit more reading and correct me if I am wrong - QBs uses the average cost method to determine product cogs? Additional to that it uses the perpetual method continuously calculating the average price? and this is determined directly from the invoice for the product not the cost the QBs user allocates to the product...

----------


## Andromeda

100% correct. It values stock at average cost and therefore cost of sales too.

Regarding the transport issue, and in fact the apples, you would probably expense the whole lot as cost of sales on acquisition, then add back the stock on hand at every reporting period, at latest cost.

----------


## AmithS

Kewl thanks Andromeda,

So how does one handle using QBs with an accountant.

For annual returns, do you hand over the file once all capturing is complete for them to prepare the annual returns?

and for VAT do you hand them the file as VAT is due?

and can you do any new capturing while the file is with your accountant?

What would be the process?

----------


## AmithS

Hello,

What accounting standard is applicable in South Africa.  Cannot seem to get a definitive answer on the net.

Is it IFRS or SA GAAP? or are these the same with SA GAAP adapted from IFRS...

and how does GARP relate to this?

----------


## Andromeda

You should basically use IFRS for SMEs, but see the attached anyway Summary of frs audit and review v1.pdf

----------


## Andromeda

> Kewl thanks Andromeda,
> 
> So how does one handle using QBs with an accountant.
> 
> For annual returns, do you hand over the file once all capturing is complete for them to prepare the annual returns?
> 
> and for VAT do you hand them the file as VAT is due?
> 
> and can you do any new capturing while the file is with your accountant?
> ...


Does your version produce an Accountant's Copy?

----------


## AmithS

> Does your version produce an Accountant's Copy?


Yes I can produce accountant's copy...

Is this file sent to the accountant? and must one wait until the accountant is completed before you can continue with capturing...

Thanks for all your input, appreciated!

----------


## Andromeda

Yes. Essentially you decide on the effective date. For example you would make 28/02/2018 for that financial year. Your accountant would be able to make changes up to that date. You would be able to make changes after that date.

Once he is done he exports a very small change file which you import on your side. It helps if your accountant is familiar with Quickbooks and has your version or a later one.

If your accountant is not QB proficient, then you would just supply the printouts asked for and he would send you a list of adjusting entries, as with other packages.

----------

AmithS (07-Nov-18)

----------


## AmithS

Thanks a mil, this has been a very helpful answer  :Applaud:

----------


## AmithS

Another Q on product samples and inventory adjustments.

For product samples provided to customers - is this a cogs or expense?
For product samples purchased from suppliers - is this a cogs or expense?
For damaged product that cannot be sold - is this a cogs or expense?
For product that is missing\short during stock take - is this a cogs or expense?

Thanks,

----------


## Andromeda

> Another Q on product samples and inventory adjustments.
> 
> For product samples provided to customers - is this a cogs or expense?
> For product samples purchased from suppliers - is this a cogs or expense?
> For damaged product that cannot be sold - is this a cogs or expense?
> For product that is missing\short during stock take - is this a cogs or expense?
> 
> Thanks,


3 and 4 are COGS. 

If you expense the 2nd one, then the 1st should not result in an entry.

----------

AmithS (14-Nov-18)

----------


## AmithS

Does anyone on the forum use the QuickBooks "fixed asset item list" to record and depreciate assets?

Some insight into this feature would be great.  Is it for recording purposes only or does it integrate into the rest of your financials and have automated depreciation?

Thanks,

----------


## Andromeda

Its one of those pointless features; it does not integrate with the ledger. It also does not deal with impairments, nor properly with disposals.

You would probably have to record the details in a fixed asset program, so I am not sure you would want to duplicate the effort here.

----------


## AmithS

Hi All,

Can someone please give me the quick run down on depreciation of assets in South Africa accounting...

-Over how many years must the asset be depreciated?
-Is there any limits on the value for assets to qualify for depreciation?
-Pros & cons of monthly vs. yearly depreciation?

Thanks,

----------


## Andromeda

Hi AmithS

This link to an IAS 16 explanation should answer all your questions https://www.ifrsbox.com/ias-16-prope...and-equipment/

----------


## AmithS

> Hi AmithS
> 
> This link to an IAS 16 explanation should answer all your questions https://www.ifrsbox.com/ias-16-prope...and-equipment/


Thanks Andromeda, appreciated.

Is it common practice to add in manual journal entries to get your QBs figures to match fixed asset depreciation \ tax submission calculation figures?

----------


## Andromeda

Yes. There is actually no other way. That is to match your carrying values, which is cost less accumulated depreciation.

Wear and tear and tax values you merely use when submitting your tax return. Depreciation is added back to profit, because it is a disallowed expense, and wear and tear is deducted in it's place.

----------


## AmithS

Hello, what is best practice when invoicing multiple branches for a single customer account in QBs.

Create invoices for each branch with the individual branch delivery addresses on the respective invoices and attached statement for total amount?

----------


## Dave A

> Hello, what is best practice when invoicing multiple branches for a single customer account in QBs.
> 
> Create invoices for each branch with the individual branch delivery addresses on the respective invoices and attached statement for total amount?


That certainly is an option. 

One scenario we deal with is where we have a single client with multiple service sites, and we need to track and report the services provided per site. We solve this by creating a separate Customer:Job for each site (pretty much a customer sub-account for each site).

----------

AmithS (07-Feb-19)

----------


## AmithS

Hello, so what happens in this instance and how do you handle it in Quickbooks,

If a customer pays for services\products before you actually invoice them...

----------


## Andromeda

Receive a payment in the normal way and leave it unallocated to any invoice.

After the invoice is made out, you can allocate it in a few ways.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Andromeda, so basically if I understand correctly I can still allocate the payment to the invoice even if the payment date was before the invoice date?

----------


## Andromeda

Hi
Yes. You can apply any credit to any debit on the same customer account.

----------

AmithS (01-Mar-19)

----------


## AmithS

One more thing, what do you do if you invoice someone and they never pay (goods or services also not delivered to them)...

----------


## Andromeda

Reverse the sale because it never happened

----------


## Dave A

Or you could void the transaction (if it isn't affected by a VAT filing yet).

I have a few suggestions when it comes to the editing functionality in Quickbooks.

1. Be careful about who you enable the editing functionality for.
2. Set clear protocols about when editing is permissible, vs the "normal" reverse entry / transfer entry.
3. Use period locking to keep control of edits where an inappropriate edit may affect the validity of the record.
4. Never delete - only void transactions.
5. Monitor the audit trail from time to time.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Dave, will look into these features to avoid any record problems down the line.

When a transaction is Void does it also reverse the stock allocated to the invoice?

or will I have to manually adjust the stock...

----------


## Dave A

> When a transaction is Void does it also reverse the stock allocated to the invoice?


Yes.

Or rather, it nulls all quantities.

----------


## AmithS

> Yes.
> 
> Or rather, it nulls all quantities.


Perfect thanks.  Will make a backup and test these out.

----------


## AmithS

> Or you could void the transaction (if it isn't affected by a VAT filing yet).
> 
> I have a few suggestions when it comes to the editing functionality in Quickbooks.
> 
> 1. Be careful about who you enable the editing functionality for.
> 2. Set clear protocols about when editing is permissible, vs the "normal" reverse entry / transfer entry.
> 3. Use period locking to keep control of edits where an inappropriate edit may affect the validity of the record.
> 4. Never delete - only void transactions.
> 5. Monitor the audit trail from time to time.


Been thinking about this, have 2 questions,

1. What happens if the invoice is already affected by a VAT invoice? How do you then cancel the transaction

2. Could I maybe use Sales Orders and only issue an invoice after payment? Extra step might be worth it in the long run?

----------


## Dave A

> 1. What happens if the invoice is already affected by a VAT invoice? How do you then cancel the transaction


If you have processed a VAT return that includes the invoice in question, you definitely must not void the invoice. You would need to process a credit note reversing the invoice (in my version of Quickbooks this is a click-one-button deal if you have the invoice you want to credit open).



I have to say, I was a bit reluctant to raise the editing functionality within Quickbooks at all for a couple of reasons:
1. It is viewed with suspicion by many in the accounting fraternity within South Africa
2. It does take a bit of thought as to when it is appropriate to use it.

Quickbooks is pretty good at warning you when you're going to do something inadvisable though.
And used correctly, editing an entry rather than posting correcting entries certainly helps keep the books tidy and easier to follow.

----------


## Andromeda

Hi

As Dave pointed out, be aware of the ramifications of Quickbooks' very powerful editing features, as well as delete. It can be a double edged sword in most circumstances, but if you understand the ramifications it can be very useful.

There is also a bug in Quickbooks related to this aspect, and staff will almost always eventually discover it, if the circumstances are right:

When you load a user with even a modicum of restrictions, a question arises whether this employee has the ability to modify or delete his entries (a further question basically asks the same thing if the transaction is before the Quickbooks closing date). The assumption when you answer "No" is that the user will not be able to change or delete any entered transaction and would have to request a supervisor or owner to do it. You naturally also take comfort that when you print an invoice, Quickbooks displays a message that the invoice must first be saved. You most likely think great, so it can't be printed again. 

However this only works where the particular employee has logged off, then on again. Quickbooks SA's story was that this was to enable a person to fix his mistakes.  Supposedly they got this story from Intuit in the UK. This probably qualifies as the weakest excuse I have ever heard and I simply don't believe it. It seems to me rather to be a coding issue.

This is what happened at a client who had 3 counter hands who invoiced both accounts and cash sales (Sales Receipt). A salesperson would process a cash sale, print the invoice and receive the cash.
For the next cash sale the person would simply change the already produced invoice and receive the cash again, which the person pocketed. The person would do this umpteen times before logoff and heaven only knows how much money was stolen. 

Certain places have a cash receiving person in a separate locale where the invoice also ends up, provided this person keeps a check on the numbers the risk is eliminated, however these are exceptions and to expect a user to go to those lengths is a cheek.

This scheme was only discovered when a client brought goods back, accompanied by his invoice, only for other staff to discover the invoice was totally different to the one on the system.

Inspection of the audit trail then revealed the scheme, but in a busy outlet inspection of the audit trail is somewhat exhausting. This was an outfit that produced in excess of 1200 invoices per month

This was clearly an anomaly and I reported it to both local and UK Quickbooks. Local Quickbooks told me that was UK's response, which they agreed with, I might add.

It so happened I also have the 2014 version of Enterprise Edition, which has the most comprehensive task based security system I have ever seen. You guessed it, the weakness is there too. And that package use to cost in the region of R18,000.00 for a single user.

Despite the weakness, I would never change Quickbooks for another system, I have used AccPac, Pastel, Omni (2nd best), Palladium and a host of online cloud based packages; they don't come close to Quickbooks which I have used daily since 2000.

Good luck in your venture.

----------

Dave A (06-Mar-19)

----------


## AmithS

> If you have processed a VAT return that includes the invoice in question, you definitely must not void the invoice. You would need to process a credit note reversing the invoice (in my version of Quickbooks this is a click-one-button deal if you have the invoice you want to credit open).
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, I was a bit reluctant to raise the editing functionality within Quickbooks at all for a couple of reasons:
> 1. It is viewed with suspicion by many in the accounting fraternity within South Africa
> 2. It does take a bit of thought as to when it is appropriate to use it.
> 
> Quickbooks is pretty good at warning you when you're going to do something inadvisable though.
> And used correctly, editing an entry rather than posting correcting entries certainly helps keep the books tidy and easier to follow.


Thanks Dave, I see I have the option in your picture available.  So if I understand this correctly this method would then adjust the VAT in the current VAT period to recover the VAT paid in the previous VAT period?

----------


## AmithS

> Hi
> 
> As Dave pointed out, be aware of the ramifications of Quickbooks' very powerful editing features, as well as delete. It can be a double edged sword in most circumstances, but if you understand the ramifications it can be very useful.
> 
> There is also a bug in Quickbooks related to this aspect, and staff will almost always eventually discover it, if the circumstances are right:
> 
> When you load a user with even a modicum of restrictions, a question arises whether this employee has the ability to modify or delete his entries (a further question basically asks the same thing if the transaction is before the Quickbooks closing date). The assumption when you answer "No" is that the user will not be able to change or delete any entered transaction and would have to request a supervisor or owner to do it. You naturally also take comfort that when you print an invoice, Quickbooks displays a message that the invoice must first be saved. You most likely think great, so it can't be printed again. 
> 
> However this only works where the particular employee has logged off, then on again. Quickbooks SA's story was that this was to enable a person to fix his mistakes.  Supposedly they got this story from Intuit in the UK. This probably qualifies as the weakest excuse I have ever heard and I simply don't believe it. It seems to me rather to be a coding issue.
> ...


Thanks Andromeda for the info, I am enjoying QBs - was wondering for a moment why so many people talk about Pastel\Sage and I don't see as much activity with QBs (alot of accountants seem to use Pastel)
Having Dave & yourself give good feedback has given me much comfort in my choice.
Thanks Guys  :Cool:

----------


## Dave A

> Thanks Dave, I see I have the option in your picture available.  So if I understand this correctly this method would then adjust the VAT in the current VAT period to recover the VAT paid in the previous VAT period?


 :Thumbup: 

Mind you (just to be clear), if you have already filed the VAT return on the transaction you're reversing, it is my habit not to introduce new entries into the closed period. I rather post the reversing entry dated after the closing date.

----------

AmithS (07-Mar-19)

----------


## Andromeda

> Thanks Andromeda for the info, I am enjoying QBs - was wondering for a moment why so many people talk about Pastel\Sage and I don't see as much activity with QBs (alot of accountants seem to use Pastel)
> Having Dave & yourself give good feedback has given me much comfort in my choice.
> Thanks Guys


It's fair to say that Quickbooks almost never breaks and is pretty intuitive. Pastel not so much.

----------

AmithS (07-Mar-19)

----------


## AmithS

Meant to ask, Dave - do you file your own UIF, PAYE, VAT etc... I would assume you also have the QBs payroll module?

----------


## Dave A

Amith, I tried Quick Payroll for a couple of years, then switched to another payroll program in 2014.

I found the new program to be far better to work with at the time, but don't know how Quick Payroll might have evolved since and hence can't really give a current view.

----------

AmithS (08-Mar-19)

----------


## AmithS

So here's another Q, I only realised today that I did not receive one of my invoices from last month... (payment is due this month)

So say I already closed last month and filed returns etc... how would one handle this "missed" invoice?

----------


## Andromeda

Even if you process it in a so called closed period, it will add the VAT to the next cycle. If you display the the VAT detail report it will show it in the VAT Exception report. That report lists Previously Claimed, now claimed. In this case previously will be nil.

----------

Dave A (09-Mar-19)

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Andromeda for the helpful info, is this also how import VAT would be managed in QBs as I believe you can only claim the import VAT once the money has been passed over to customs even though the agent might invoice you earlier...

----------


## AmithS

Hello,

What is the best way to setup a customer in QBs Desktop Premier 2018 so that you have a unique telephone number per delivery/ship to location?

I don't see a field for telephone number when clicking on the + icon to add a new location under address details.

Thanks,

----------


## AmithS

Is there a way to change the default text under the transaction section of statements e.g. change "Balance forward" to "Balance brought forward"?

Or is "Balance forward" the correct term?

----------


## Dave A

> I don't see a field for telephone number when clicking on the + icon to add a new location under address details.


There's the note field.

If it's a regular delivery location, there are a number of advantages to setting it as a Job (essentially a customer sub-account), among which would be to add contacts to the Job.

----------


## AmithS

> There's the note field.
> 
> If it's a regular delivery location, there are a number of advantages to setting it as a Job (essentially a customer sub-account), among which would be to add contacts to the Job.


Thanks Dave, do you know if the credit limit for the customer will work as an overall credit limit for the jobs so they don't cumulatively go over the customer granted credit?

----------


## AmithS

Jobs looks like the way to go... Thanks a mil  :Bananadance:

----------


## AmithS

> Thanks Dave, do you know if the credit limit for the customer will work as an overall credit limit for the jobs so they don't cumulatively go over the customer granted credit?


Tested this morning, seems to work.

----------

Dave A (01-Apr-19)

----------


## AmithS

How do I prevent this from happening again!

Soooooo my new challenge...

I configured QBs to send out emailed invoices and statements today.

Sent out 1 test email and 5 invoices to the same client/email address - 6x emails...
All emails BCC to gmail address for records...

1 of the 5 invoice emails did not go through and was blocked for both the client & gmail address...

Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender
xxxxx@gmail.com
host smtp.ucebox.co.za [xx.xx.xxx.x]
SMTP error from remote mail server after end of data:
550 High probability of spam

----------


## AmithS

> How do I prevent this from happening again!
> 
> Soooooo my new challenge...
> 
> I configured QBs to send out emailed invoices and statements today.
> 
> Sent out 1 test email and 5 invoices to the same client/email address - 6x emails...
> All emails BCC to gmail address for records...
> 
> ...


Also cannot figure out if this means that my server stopped the sending of this emails as it was sent from the QBs software and seen as spam or if the recipient servers blocked the emails...

----------


## Dave A

> host smtp.ucebox.co.za [xx.xx.xxx.x]


That is the email server which has "blown the whistle" - probably yours given that it's an email to gmail that has not been sent.

You probably should talk to your email service provider about the spam detection settings for your account.
You can also play with the wording in the covering email, although the issue looks likely to be multiple emails being sent to the same email address in *very* close succession.

----------


## Andromeda

In Quickbooks Customer Centre, a record is kept of all emailed Quickbooks documents; the bcc probably is not necessary.

The way I read the error message, it is your SMTP server that suspects your own email as being spam, but I may be very wrong. 

But in any event remove the BCC and try again to a test mail recipient if you can.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks guys,

So I had a chat with my hosting provider and ISP...

1. Blocked email released and trained
2. Advised to turn on/activate SMTP authentication.  Can this be done in QuickBooks?
3. Advised to unblack list IP from Spamhaus PBL. Any experience on this?

Thanks,

----------


## Dave A

> 2. Advised to turn on/activate SMTP authentication.  Can this be done in QuickBooks?


Nothing to do with Quickbooks. It is done on your email server (ucebox.co.za). 

Are you on shared hosting or do you have a VM with a dedicated IP address or more?
Do you manage your hosting with cPanel or some other hosting manager software?

----------


## AmithS

Hi Dave,

Shared hosting managed via cPanel

SMTP authentication I am referring to is e.g. how in outlook you have a toggle for my server requires authentication... Not sure if putting in your email account user name and password is considered as authentication or you have to activate it specifically in the software sending emails (QBs) like how you would toggle it on in outlook... If it makes sense...

----------


## Dave A

> SMTP authentication I am referring to is e.g. how in outlook you have a toggle for my server requires authentication... Not sure if putting in your email account user name and password is considered as authentication or you have to activate it specifically in the software sending emails (QBs) like how you would toggle it on in outlook... If it makes sense...


Quickbooks will use your default email client (such as Outlook) to send emails (check your sent items folder). If Quickbooks is sending email via Outlook and your Outlook settings are correct, you're good to go on your client side.

The real issue is with your email service provider. In shared hosting, some of the critical elements are set by your hosting service provider - such as requiring authentication to access the SMTP service. This shouldn't be a setting you can get to in shared hosting cPanel.

What you *can* do to improve email deliverability on shared hosting with cPanel is under Email Authentication, make sure DKIM and SPF are enabled, and your SPF record is set correctly (I think cPanel pretty much takes care of the details automatically nowadays).




> 3. Advised to unblack list IP from Spamhaus PBL. Any experience on this?


Removing a blacklisting for an IP address can only be done by the host of the IP address. On shared hosting, if you receive a report that the sending IP has been blacklisted, you'll have to pass this on to your hosting service provider to resolve.

----------

AmithS (23-Apr-19)

----------


## AmithS

Hi Dave, my emails are sent directly from Quickbooks, its not integrated with Outlook.  So basically all the smtp info you would input into Outlook is input directly into Quickbooks bar the toggle to activate smtp authentication required like in outlook. (not sure if it can be done or is necessary as its not a feature in Qbs)

I didn't think about the DKIM & SPF - The records were actually not set correctly/invalid.  They setup and valid now.  Will try sending some emails through QBs again in the week and see how it goes.

----------


## AmithS

If im not mistaken, before all you had to do was add an entry to allow another server to send emails on your behalf.

Now I see you need to add the key to the remote server... to allow sending...

----------


## AmithS

Hi Guys,

When I setup my QBs company file.  I had to put in the opening balances of my bank accounts so everything balances and could be reconciled. i.e. I did not use QBs from day one in my business...

So I see this opening balances appear as Share Capital on my balance sheet in QBs.

Is this correct?
What does the Share Capital mean in accounting terms for my business and myself?

----------


## AmithS

> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I setup my QBs company file.  I had to put in the opening balances of my bank accounts so everything balances and could be reconciled. i.e. I did not use QBs from day one in my business...
> 
> So I see this opening balances appear as Share Capital on my balance sheet in QBs.
> 
> Is this correct?
> What does the Share Capital mean in accounting terms for my business and myself?


Any thoughts? I am using the QBs standard balance sheet report...

----------


## Andromeda

No it is totally incorrect. The different balance sheets merely give different sub-totals and the order is changed.

I would need to see a trial balance before the take on date and know what share capital your company has issued, to properly advise you.

Normally you should use two journal entries to take on balances into Quickbooks:
1. The first is all of the debit balances, excluding Accounts Receivable, and the balancing credit should go to a Suspense account you created as an Equity account.
2. The second is all of the credit balances, excluding the Accounts Payable, and the balancing debit should go to a Suspense account you created as an Equity account.
3. The next step is to create a take-on item in the Items List. Use a Service Type and tick the box "This service item ... blah blah.. ". In the Sales as well as the Purchases / Expenses slot point it to the suspense account.
4. Now use an Invoice to enter all of the amounts owed by customers at take on date.
5. Use a Bill to enter all of the amounts owed to suppliers at take on date.

If you have done the job correctly, the balance of the suspense account should be nil.

If you struggle, PM me.

----------

AmithS (13-May-19)

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Andromeda, will have a look in more detail and advise.

----------


## AmithS

Another Q, what is the preferable method to use cash or accrual basis? and is this only applicable to the reports in QBs?

----------


## AmithS

Regarding assets, if you purchase an asset, e.g. a ladder that you don't intend on depreciating due to the small value say R700.  
Do you place it in an Fixed Asset chart of accounts account or an Expense account...

----------


## AmithS

Hello,

What is the correct way to enter a donation into QuickBooks.
I basically donated stock we normally sell to customers at zero/free to a charity...

Thanks.

----------

